# Rose lake??



## starcraft67

Coming down to vacation next week,need a place to fish. I'm staying at Old Man's cave, they put me on to Rose lake,but I'm not convinced that it holds any fish. Has anyone fished Rose,if not, is there any place close to fish for a few hours? Thanks


----------



## H2O Mellon

lol. I've heard it hold a few. 

I have a 8.5 # LM on the wall from there (back when I used to bass fish)
My cousing has one close to 8.5 #
but the big one of the families was my grandfathers 9.5# LM.

These were all caught prior to knowing the effects of C&R and all three trophies are now wall hangers collecting dust.


----------



## Fish G3

Always looked like it held lots of fish...always hiked back to it but never fished it.


----------



## Big Joshy

stocked with trout spring and fall. has gills and bass as well. Gin clear deeeeep lake.
Yes some giant bass I almost got one in the 8lb + range to hit a live leech but the he was more interested in catching some rays in the early spring sun. Also once caught 4 legit 10 inch + gills while trout fising. The fish in this lake are crazy smart and line shy but they are there. Most people dont do very well at all fishing here because they dont understand how to fish clear water and heavily pressured fish.


----------



## browns_jr88

ross also is known for cats... my sister lives down in chillicothe and i have done some night fishing for catfish... but never truely just fished for a specific type.. just what ever bites.... also if ur going to be down in hocking hills... try either lake logan... or lake hope...both nice area's and good fishing ...

good luck


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY

I was down there last thursday thru sunday, fished rose lake thursday evening in the tube. Did ok with with 5 LM and one channel cat, all fish were caught on a black rubber worm. Did the lake Hope thing on friday morning and Saturday evening, Will not go back to lake Hope(less), should have fished Rose lake the whole time. hope this helps.
Evan


----------



## starcraft67

Thanks guys..It's been a while since I fished for bass,But I love a challenge. It'll be a change from dinking and dunking in the weeds for walleyes,lol. Thanks again


----------



## Fish G3

FLT_TUBE_JNKY said:


> I was down there last thursday thru sunday, fished rose lake thursday evening in the tube. Did ok with with 5 LM and one channel cat, all fish were caught on a black rubber worm. Did the lake Hope thing on friday morning and Saturday evening, Will not go back to lake Hope(less), should have fished Rose lake the whole time. hope this helps.
> Evan


You aren't allowed to wade rose lake are you? I thought I saw signs prohibiting wading etc... I would assume that would mean floating also... I was just wondering if they have changed it cause I'd definitely like to hit that in a tube.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY

Fish G3 said:


> You aren't allowed to wade rose lake are you? I thought I saw signs prohibiting wading etc... I would assume that would mean floating also... I was just wondering if they have changed it cause I'd definitely like to hit that in a tube.


Never have had a problem there with the tube. I Was in the tube thats my avitar, water was still a little chilly.


----------



## NDFish

Any news on how Rose is doing right now?

How do you access the lake? I see that you have to walk to it


----------



## oufisherman

I would try a drop shot right with a 4" worm or minnow style bait and as light of a weight as possible. It will be a nice subtle presentation on the clear lake. I fished it once for trout when I lived down in Athens. That rig would be my first choice during summer.


----------



## saugeye2

use to catch some nice ones at rose, doin the night bassin thing


----------



## fishinjim

I have always wondered about floating Rose Lake and wondered if it was allowed, too. Folks said it is heavily fished but I never see anyone on the lake.


----------



## ilikephish24

Rose lake is one of the few phenomenal lakes left in the great state of Ohio. That's why the locals keep it hush hush. You have to hike to it which is a half mile hike one way and a 3 mile hike from Old Man's Cave. Google earth is the secret if you've never been to this gem. Take some floats out as the lake is quite large and get ready for some monsters. The reason the lake is so great is 1 Crystal Clear 2. No one fishes it hardly 3. It's quit large and should have boat access, but doesn't. 4 Since everyone has to hike in it's all catch and release basically (please keep it this way). If you catch a trophy or two or anything for that matter you should release it. Walleye tastes better anyways and try not to forget what fishing is like in the rest of the state


----------



## Flyfish Dog

ilikephish24 said:


> Rose lake is one of the few phenomenal lakes left in the great state of Ohio. That's why the locals keep it hush hush. You have to hike to it which is a half mile hike one way and a 3 mile hike from Old Man's Cave. Google earth is the secret if you've never been to this gem. Take some floats out as the lake is quite large and get ready for some monsters. The reason the lake is so great is 1 Crystal Clear 2. No one fishes it hardly 3. It's quit large and should have boat access, but doesn't. 4 Since everyone has to hike in it's all catch and release basically (please keep it this way). If you catch a trophy or two or anything for that matter you should release it. Walleye tastes better anyways and try not to forget what fishing is like in the rest of the state


I can agree with you on that! Beautiful lake!


----------



## bull292

people on the forum say what a great lake to fish but let me tell you. 3 of my friends and i camped at the state park this last weekend in sept of 2014. went out early before it was light. we fished arbogast jiterbugs in a couple different colors, heddon topwater lures, texas rigged worms in different colors and shapes, topwater frogs, johnson beetle spins,kelleys bass worms in black and white and purple and white, rebel cricket hopper,panfish ants, and guess what- after 6 hrs of fishin 1 measly little bass with the johnson beetle spin. talked to other people fishin there same story second verse. if you want any chance at fish here the only option is after and before light hits the lake. good luck


----------



## Snyd

Fish rose lake during a cloudy day with a wacky worm. I haven't done this for a few years but did really well when I did. Also use to fish lake hope a lot and fished it two years ago for the first time in a few years. Caught a handful of small bass and several crappie. Lake hope also has some really nice red ears.


----------

